# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  A Tale of Two Seasons

## Maralunatic

Vacationing in the winter as a Minnesotan always involves two emotions: anticipation and anxiety.  

The anticipation part goes without saying.  Of course you're dreaming about the sandy beaches, ocean waves, cold Red Stripes and warm weather.  Weather..WEATHER, OMG are we going to have a snow storm before we leave??
What if we can't make the 2 1/2 hour drive to the airport?
What if our flight is cancelled?
Yup, there's the anxiety part.

Well, we did have a snowstorm and our 2 1/2 hour drive turned into 3 1/2 hours.  Getting up at 2:00 am and being on the road by 3 is not my idea of a picnic.

My mind always goes to the worrying place on the trip down.  What am I forgetting?
Passports? Check
Money? Check
Luggage? Check
Hmmm.. maybe I'm good this time...hmm. Crap.  I forgot my jean jacket.  No way an I wearing my big winter coat, and of course I have a sundress on.  Which by the way looks pretty snazzy with the winter boots.  
Hey, maybe I can steal Mr. Lunatics coat.  
Okay, practice the sad expression and the puppy dog eyes.

Finally make it to the airport, check in and we're told we're preapproved for security.  Really?  Apparently you don't really know us!

Bloody Mary's for breakfast and then to the gate.

----------


## Maralunatic

Apparently our plane has decided to sleep in since it's not at the gate.  I wish I could have slept in also.
A delay of one hour. *sigh* Should have had another Bloody Mary.
Finally able to board, and just as we were about to step into the plane we hear
"Excuse me, do you mind waiting so the mechanic can go first?"
WHAT??
Why is there a mechanic going onto the plane and shouldn't he be looking at the engines and stuff?
Finally touch down in MoBay and through customs fast.  Out the door and we take our first breath of the unique smell that is Jamaica to me....gas fumes, salt air, jerk and ganja.
We're taking the Knutsford Express to Port Antonio and they have a new office right at the airport, drop our bags off  and grab some Red Stripes.
*sigh* I'm in my happy place

----------


## *vi*

GREAT start Maralunatic!!!!!  This is gonna be an epic report...I can feel it.  Yes that first smell of Jamaica is all the "welcome" greeting I need.  Thank you soooo much for posting. Just what I need on this day full of ice, cold falling snow!!!  URGH!  Please keep it coming.

----------


## Maralunatic

Thanks *Vi*
I'll keep posting as much as my work schedule will allow and yes it was interesting as all get out.

Does anybody know why my picture shows up sideways?

----------


## Maralunatic

We decide to have a few more Red Stripes, and then head over to catch the bus only to be informed that "the 5:00 bus will be delayed for one hour"

Noooooooo.....

Luckily the buzz from the beer keeps me happy.

I wish we could have enjoyed the scenery on the way to Port Antonio, but tiredness and the fact that it was dark ensured I napped on the way.  We finally pulled into PA at 10:30 at night, grabbed a taxi and FINALLY arrived at Tim Bamboo.  Thank God someone was still at the desk so we could check in.  Needless to say, after traveling for so long it was right to bed, and looking forward to our first day on this side of the island.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

So excited to hear yours!! My short trip was PHENOMENAL thanks to VI. Keep it coming !!

----------


## *vi*

*Maralunatic*, I hear you on the lonnnnnnng day of traveling.  That's why whenever possible I fly into Kingston.  Cuts out a little over 2 hours of traveling time.  I hope that bed was super comfortable for you and Mr. Lunatic.  Yes, keep it coming!!!

Really *Vacatonlovaa*???  Phenomenal?!?!  Great to hear!  So that means you'll treat us to a phenomenal trip report...pleeeeease!!!!

----------


## Maralunatic

*VI*   the bed was super comfy!

Yeah, Vacationlovaa, let's see your trip report!!! Please!  I'll keep plugging away at mine also.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

I totally Would do one but i left My phone on the knutsford express so i literally Have about 3 pictures from our jam packed day there 😢 still trying to convince my bf to take me back in September. I do Have an amazing review about San Sky BnB!

@maralunatic were  you guys able to leave your luggage at the knutsford station ?! I always fly in MBJ because its 2hrs vs 6hr flight with stops to Norman but my flight usually arrives 1230 so about 115 after customs just wanted to get some lunch at scotchies before the long ride. Is it possible?

----------


## *vi*

*Vacationlovaa*, in answer to your question, I have left my luggage at the office many times.  Once you check-in, your bags are tagged and put to the side.  I usually go to Pier ! until it's time to leave.  

So sorry about leaving your phone.  Did you contact them to see if it were found?

----------


## Maralunatic

After a surprisingly good sleep, we woke up to the sounds of the roosters crowing, and our stomachs growling.  Gotta get some breakfast in there!  
While we wait we make our way to the roof to watch all the schoolkids on their way to classes.  Most of them see us up there and wave and say "good morning".  I love seeing the kids in their uniforms!

Jamaican breakfast for me!.  Yum!  
Stomachs satisfied, we start our day by walking into town to see the sights get the lay of the land and to find a cambio.

----------


## Maralunatic



----------


## Vacationlovaa

> *Vacationlovaa*, in answer to your question, I have left my luggage at the office many times.  Once you check-in, your bags are tagged and put to the side.  I usually go to Pier ! until it's time to leave.  
> 
> So sorry about leaving your phone.  Did you contact them to see if it were found?


Thanks Vi! Yes i was able to finallyy pick it up thank the lord. Ive never had pier one food. Im in love with scotchies. Just wanted to do a quick trip to eat and exchange my money before the ride. 

@marulunatic loving. The report so far !! Keep it coming

----------


## Maralunatic



----------


## Maralunatic

I love the old architecture that's in this town.  Always makes me think what the walls would say if they could talk.



We spent most of our first day just walking around and seeing what the town is like.  Ok, we actually did get lost (sort of) and I practiced my best "Captain Ron" and just asked for directions.  I could tell they were just waiting for me to realize that what we were searching for was practically just in front of us.
"Do you need a guide?"
"Yes please, cuz I'm a dumb a@@ tourist!"  
We finally found the marina again.  You'll remember, we were just there a few hours ago....

----------


## Maralunatic

I really wasn't standing on my head...I can't for the life of me figure out why my pictures are showing like this.  I hate to not post any photos, but I may have too..

----------


## TAH

> I really wasn't standing on my head...I can't for the life of me figure out why my pictures are showing like this.  I hate to not post any photos, but I may have too..


They're not showing up at all for me, Mara.

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic, If you're uploading from a phone, you may have to view the photos through a picture manager program or paint and flip them before posting.

----------


## Maralunatic

The marina really is beautiful.  We met an interesting man who showed us how he harvests coconuts by climbing the tree and dropping some down.  Luckily I stayed out of the way.

The juice was sweet and so was the jelly.

Since we build boats for a living, I couldn't resist getting a picture of the JDF boat that was docked.  Mr Lunatic didn't think it was such a good idea for me to ask for a boat ride.

----------


## Maralunatic

Yes, I'm all proud that I figured out the picture situation.  Now I can keep going on the trip report..

Sometimes I have to be dragged kicking and screaming into the digital world

----------


## Maralunatic



----------


## Maralunatic

Lunch was Red Stripes at Maybelles at the Pier.  We had a lot of fun with the girls working and met a couple that had drove up for the day to visit Port Antonio.  We walked with them to the craft center and introduced them to Rock Bottom so they could pick up some souvenirs.

----------


## *vi*

ahhhhh your pictures take me there!!!  Please keep them coming.  So glad you met Rock Bottom and fantastic on bringing him more business.  Maralunatic, did you get to Bikini Beach while at the marina?

----------


## Maralunatic

We did get to the beach!  After we found it (lol).  I'll be posting more pictures of that since we spent a large portion of one day just chilling there.  Sand gravity you know!

----------


## *vi*

Oh I can't wait!!!!  Looks like you have great weather that day!

----------


## Maralunatic

We decided to go rafting on the Rio Grande on Monday, so I called Devon and shamelessly dropped Vi's name to arrange to have him take us around for the day.  The drive to the river was beautiful, and along the way we picked up a captain (Capt 26).  Now he isn't a captain with the rafting company, but I liked him, and we didn't mind having him take us.  Plus, Devon vouched for him.
The river was gorgeous and the weather was perfect.

----------


## Maralunatic

I brought my little speaker along, so we were jamming to some music with the captain singing along.  I did forget to bring a cooler with beer...dang.




Just when I was kicking myself for not bringing some liquid refreshments, we came around a bend and saw this


Now, for those of you who have rafted down the river, you know that means....Belinda's food!!
I almost jumped in and ran to shore because this is the type of food I love.  Plus there was beer!
This woman is an absolute sweetheart and one of the best cooks I've met in Jamaica!

We had a great lunch and while we were hanging out, we finally saw some other rafters.  A couple from California, and another from Georgia.  Oddly enough, after talking to them we realized that not only did they both have MN connections, but ones that were very close to the place we live.  
Two years ago, we met a doctor that was from the next town over from us.  This may not seem strange to most people, but we live in a town of 450 people, and the surrounding area is about the same.

Jumped back onto the raft and continued down the river until right before the official end.  Remember, our captain was rogue.  Devon picked us up and we headed to do some more exploring.

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic!!!  What a wonderful, bright sunny day you had rafting the Rio!  Your pictures are fabulous.  Plus you met Belinda!!  And how funny you met folks that live near you.  I've been to Jamaica many times and have yet to cross paths with anyone remotely close to me and I live in the tri-state area.  But anyway...carry on PLEASE...your audience is awaiting  :Encouragement:

----------


## Maralunatic

We had wonderful weather the entire time we were there.  Every morning it would rain right around 8:00 am, then the sun would come out and it turned hot and humid, just how I like it!

----------


## Maralunatic

We decided to walk into town and try Yousch Caf at the craft center for dinner.  Along the way we came across some schoolkids gathered around a drainage ditch.  Two of the boys were down trying to catch some of the small crabs that had gathered.  We chatted with them for awhile.  They're always so shy at first, and then they open up and start asking all sorts of questions.
When we were leaving, one of the boys asked for J$50, and before I could even answer his sister grabbed him and started banging him against a fence yelling at him
"No!  Momma said to never beg from people!"
Kind of reminds me of my sister always kicking my butt when I did something wrong. (Not that it happened all that often..Hee hee)
Had dinner and then chilled awhile with Rock Bottom at the craft center.



The man is truly talented and I love what he does with driftwood.  I never got any pictures of him, we were having fun just talking to him and to the other vendors.

----------


## *vi*

oh my....I'm soooo glad you got to talk to him.  He's a sweetheart and a wealth of history.  Sounds like Portland did you proper!!!  What did you have at Yousch's?  I've only had breakfast from there and it was good.

----------


## Maralunatic

We just had a small supper at Yousch's, and it was...meh.  Looking over the menu, breakfast looked like we should have come back and tried it.  Maybe next visit!

----------


## Maralunatic

We decided to go to Reach Falls the next day, so we arranged another outing with Devon.  He picked us up and away we went to see Portland on our way..
Apparently this is the tallest bridge in Jamaica according to Devon, so we jumped out to take a quick picture of the dropoff.  Now, I don't know if it is the tallest or not, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't jump.


Love looking at the ocean!!

----------


## Maralunatic

On and on we went, around curving roads when we suddenly stopped and a young man jumped into the back seat.
"This is my schoolmate.  He's a guide at the falls."
Ok, cool.  We were pretty early so maybe we're giving him a ride to work.

Nope...

----------


## TAH

> On and on we went, around curving roads when we suddenly stopped and a young man jumped into the back seat.
> "This is my schoolmate.  He's a guide at the falls."
> Ok, cool.  We were pretty early so maybe we're giving him a ride to work.
> 
> Nope...


lol. Curious what happens next here.

----------


## *vi*

oh no.....please don't tell me I've got to take Devon OFF the list...after I tell him off!!!!

----------


## Maralunatic

We drove on a little further then pulled over to the side of the road.  Devon and his mate got out and said "We're here".
Now keep in mind while I've never been to Reach Falls, I have seen pictures of it on Vi's trip reports, and this did not look like that.  But, who knows?  Maybe that's what the place looks like at first.
We proceeded down a trail in the woods, and came out to the river.
"Reach Falls closed today".
What? Huh?
What are we doing here then?  
That's right, we had our own private tour of walking UP the river to the falls.
Two things you need to know:
1: While I admire people who exercise, I don't want to.  Call me lazy if you want.
2: We had no way of changing into our bathing suits, and I was wearing a sundress.  Not a normal outfit for rock climbing.
But we'll try anything at least once. (I really gotta change that policy..Soon or later someone's going to make me eat brains or something yucky.)
Started out, and I thought "hmm this isn't too bad.  I can handle this."
But as we went further on, it got harder and harder.
"Put your foot here and push off"
Umm...that's all fine when you're a foot taller than I am..

----------


## Maralunatic

Midway up I starting thinking about what would happen if I fell and hit my head (don't laugh, I have a history)

How long would it take for an ambulance?
*Is* there an ambulance?
Would they find my body washed down the river?

My mind goes to the weirdest places!

But it was beautiful!

----------


## *vi*

oh my...that's a sight I've got to experience!!  Those pictures are glorious!

----------


## Maralunatic

It was beautiful......until I fell into the river!
I moved fast though, and saved the phone from a dunking.  I wasn't so fortunate.

We were almost at the top and I thought
"Yay!  I can see the steps! This isn't so bad!"
"No, you can't go any further.  The falls are closed, and the security guards are sitting there."
"Can't we bribe them so I can walk up the stairs and you can just pick me up on the road?"
"No no no.  We have to walk back down like we came up."

I was going to argue, but then I thought Devon's friend might get into trouble doing a tour on his day off, so back down we went.

----------


## Maralunatic

I wasn't as grumpy as I looked lol! Just hot, tired and wishing I could jump in but I didn't want to have wet clothes for the drive back.
It was a different experience but I'm glad we did it.
Don't fire Devon Vi! He apologized for not knowing the falls were closed. And he's really a likeable young man!😎

----------


## *vi*

CUTE dress, Maralunatic, and you don't look grumpy at all.  That's what I love about Portland, the stunning scenery is dimensional.  Seeing views in your pictures makes it look like a totally different place.  Sorry about your fall and the climbing adventure, but I glad you had a good time just the same.  Like I said, I want to check out that side of the falls, however I'm a little concerned about maintaining my balance.  I'm also much heavier then you...do you think I could handle the hike?

lol...Okay, I'll hold on to Devon.  I'm glad you felt comfortable riding with him.  I'm tough on drivers and have no problem leaving them and their taxis at the curb if they do me wrong.  But I'm extra tough if they wrong anyone I sent to them.

----------


## Maralunatic

Vi, I won't lie, there were a few times I was not comfortable on the climb.  Trying to balance was not always easy, but I do know that we took a slightly easier route back, and water shoes are a must!  So maybe there's a way that you're not always climbing around rocks.

----------


## Maralunatic

After leaving the falls, we were hungry so we headed to Boston to try the jerk.






After hearing so much about the jerk sausage, I knew I had to try it and it was AMAZING!  We make our own venison sausage at home, and I was trying to pick their brains how they made it, but those guys are pretty tight lipped!  I'm going to have to experiment at home..NOM NOM NOM!
We never made it to the beach, but we did stop at Long Bay on the way back from the falls.






Apparently Devon needed to work up his appetite, since he was running around the beach!

----------


## Maralunatic

Winnifred beach was next on our list, and we stopped there for a couple of hours on the way back.  I really liked this beach...couple of funky little bars and a few people it had a great vibe.
You had a few vendors walking around, but they were very low key about it and seemed more interested in talking to you than selling stuff.

----------


## jojo p

Great pics and a good fun read, especially since I am sitting in Minneapolis , on April 8th, and it's snowing ...... :Frown:

----------


## Maralunatic

Jojo, 
I'm sitting in west central MN, and it's still snowing here too!  I'm ready to book my next trip because I'm not sure we'll get spring.  Or that new season, sprinter!

----------


## Maralunatic

We decided to spend our next day just chilling at a beach, so we had Devon drop us off at Frenchman's Cove.
Looking at the scenery just on the walk in made me know that it was going to be beautiful!






We rented a couple of loungers, grabbed some Red Stripes from the bar, and settled in.
The beach was pretty deserted and the sound of the waves could easily put you to sleep.

----------


## agregory

Thanks for the great report Maralunatic!  I have been following along and enjoying it!  Portland is an amazing place!  We only made it to Negril this year, which is always great  :Cool New:   Hopefully our next trip will be a bit longer and we'll have time for Portland again!

I am sitting is Wisconsin on April 9th and it's snowing  :Mad:   Supposed to be almost 60 degrees later this week though!

----------


## jojo p

I'll be in beloved Negril in 10 days, hopefully, when I return it will be spring........ so I have to ask you Maranulanic,  as lovely as Port Antonio seems to be, did you miss Negril madly ????  :Smile:

----------


## Maralunatic

Thanks *agregory* for the lovely comments!  I so feel your pain, and I think the high for us this week is only 40 degrees  :EEK!: 

*Jojo* While we loved PA, we did feel like we're cheating on Negril!  So we decided to do a Negril trip in the fall to get our fix in.  But I will go back to Port Antonio in a heartbeat.  Mr. Lunatic kind of missed all the beach activity.  Me, I can go either way.  But we didn't even scratch the surface in PA, so we'll be back to do some more exploring.

----------


## Maralunatic

While we were chilling at the beach, a couple of vans pulled up and set up a covered tent and a whole bunch of people got out.  Guys were running around, and girls were busy applying makeup and getting their hair done.
Mr. Lunatic went to grab a couple more beers, and I quizzed him when he came back about what was going on.  In a typical fashion I got this.
"Hey, did you ask at the bar what all the commotion was about?"
"Yeah, some guy showed up to do some music video."
"Umm, is that his name, or did you actually find out?'
"Dunno, something man."


"Was it Beenie Man?"
"Could have been, not sure."




Yes, it was Beenie Man, and we got to watch them shoot a video.  I have to say that it was kind of boring to watch, since they did things over and over.  But definitely different to see on the beach.

----------


## agregory

> While we were chilling at the beach, a couple of vans pulled up and set up a covered tent and a whole bunch of people got out.  Guys were running around, and girls were busy applying makeup and getting their hair done.
> Mr. Lunatic went to grab a couple more beers, and I quizzed him when he came back about what was going on.  In a typical fashion I got this.
> "Hey, did you ask at the bar what all the commotion was about?"
> "Yeah, some guy showed up to do some music video."
> "Umm, is that his name, or did you actually find out?'
> "Dunno, something man."


LOL - "something man"  - I can imagine my husband saying the same thing and me thinking the same thoughts as you  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## Maralunatic

After our brush with fame, we headed back into Port Antonio looking for something to eat.  Along the walk to downtown, we came across a group of schoolkids on their way home.  I had brought glow stick bracelets from home, and I stopped a couple of girls and asked if they would like some.  Pretty soon I had a group of kids all wanting me to put their bracelets on for them, and exchanging colors.  These kids were so polite and they all made sure to thank us.  I had also given some to Devon to give to his kids.  I later asked Devon if the girls had liked them, and he told me that they didn't want to take them off and wanted to sleep with them.  LOL!

The next morning was our last full day in PA, so we started by walking down the main road.  We soon got thirsty though so we popped into a random bar to see what was cold to drink.  Red Stripes, who would have thought?

The bar we stopped into was a typical Jamaican bar, with just the owner and his TV.  He had on an old Kung Fu movie.  You know the ones that have the lips moving before the sound?  So we got into a discussion about the movie and pretty soon the owner was showing us his Kung Fu moves.  Only in Jamaica!

Our next stop was the market, where I got a pineapple that was amazingly sweet.



This woman peeled that pineapple so fast!  Takes me forever at home.

We took our booty and headed to Bikini Beach to chill and bemoan the fact that we were leaving early the next day.

----------


## Maralunatic

After leaving the beach area, we walked around the marina for a bit.  They have the cutest gazebos that you can sit and enjoy the day and the beautiful view.


We met an older gentleman who sat with us and told us stories of earlier days in Port Antonio, and I bought a CD from him.  After we talked about different music genres, he have me 3 more CD's.  I've been listening to them now at home and they are wonderful!



Back to the hotel for an early night since we were leaving on the Knutsford bus at 6:00 am.  
Early the next morning, after checking out we waited for our ride to pick us up.  And waited.....We finally walked up to the road to see if he was coming.  Boy Jamaican mornings are dark!!
We had a guy stop and ask if we needed a ride, and we said no, our driver will be here.
5 minutes later, he came back and said we need to leave now if we're going to catch the bus, so in we hopped and made it to the bus station
(Our driver called a few minutes before 6 to say "Soon come".) Oh well..
We started onto the next leg of our journey..Ocho Rios.

----------


## Maralunatic

A 2 hour bus ride landed us into Ocho Rios and to our new place.  We rented a condo on VRBO slightly out of town but within walking distance.  The view outside our balcony was sweet.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

@maralunatic i am SO IN LOVE with your report. Were planning our next trip and doing the exact destinations ochi (boyfriend lives there) and port Antonio. We used devon as well. He was great even though we couldnt find the BnB. Lol mainly talked to my boyfriend though  keep it coming ! Reliving through you. Since i have No pictures

----------


## Maralunatic

*vacationlovaa* Noooo....why no pictures?  
I'm glad you liked Devon, so did we.  
*Vi* was nice enough to give up his contact info for us.  And speaking of Miss Vi, she has been mysteriously absent from this board.  Did she make a quick run to Jamaica??

----------


## Maralunatic

Got settled in and decided to go for a walk downtown to hit up a grocery store.  Got a little hungry along the way, and seen a sign for Miss T's restaurant.
So in we walked....and found out it's a medical clinic.  
Oops..we needed to walk down the lane to the restaurant.  Which unfortunately was between breakfast and lunch, so nothing was ready.  But we did decide to hang with the bartender and enjoy a dirty banana.  Very nice restaurant.



 

After managing to get lost in downtown Ochi, we finally made it to a grocery store, loaded up on supplies, and headed back home to chill at the beach.

----------


## Maralunatic

Mahogany Beach was just on the backside of the condo we rented, so it was an easy walk to chill on the beach.  Like some of the beaches in Port Antonio, it had a river going into the ocean so you got a little refreshing hit of coolness when you were in the water.  I liked it, but Mr. Lunatic had some choice words when the cold water hit! LOL!



There was a jetty on one side where the catamarans were for the party boats.  We watched one come in that was full of fraternity girls who didn't want to get off and were having a blast singing songs.





The beach also had a funky little shop and bar, so we were kept in cold Red Stripes

----------


## *vi*

Hi Maralunatic,  Yes, I was in Portland and just return from a visit that was way too short.  I’ve experienced “post-reach effects” before, but not like this time.  I’ve been having flash-backs for a couple of days.  You know, when you hear a note or smell something that is connected to Jamaica, you are mentally taken back to it all.  How disappointing when you have to snap out of it and refocus on the here and now which ain’t Jamaica.

But anyway, I’m sooooo happy to see you continued with your awesome report.  Your pictures of the beaches and market visit are fabulous.  So bright and beautiful.  I’m also glad you caught the jerk sausage at the center while it was fresh and juicy.  And you were on the beach during a Beenie Man shoot!!!  I would have approached him for a picture without hesitation!  

I will be adding this reach to the report that is already up.  I did a lot, but not enough to start a new post.  I rode with Devon 85% of the time and he told me how much he enjoyed accommodating you and Mr. Lunatic.  He’s going to be a huge support with my summer project…more of that later.

I tell you, we could be great travel partners because we are drawn to the same locations.  I’ve stayed at the same condos in Ocho Rios and sat on Mahogany beach for many hours.  

Please keep it coming!

----------


## Maralunatic

Vi!  Nice to see you back.  I KNEW you went to Jamaica!  I could feel it in my bones, and I was sooo jealous!.  I'm glad you had a good trip and can't wait to read about it.
I know what you mean about the mental flashbacks!  I'm still having them and I'm trying to drag my report out so I don't have to deal with the reality quite yet!!
I would LOVE to meet up with you sometime in JA and buy you dinner and some drinks just for all the info and support you've given.  (I think we'd be great travel partners too!)

----------


## Vacationlovaa

Left my phone on the bus headed to port Antonio ☹️ But Im reliving through you! Im headed back to ja in September and i am Literally going to both ochi and Port Antonio and not renting a car this time so its great to see someone else doing it ! Im having less anxiety although were only staying in ochi the first and last night. Trying to avoid long drives this reach. This report is great !

----------


## Maralunatic

Vacationlovaa, I would have been so bummed if I lost my phone.  Like you, I use it for my pictures.  You'll just have to get that many more when you go back!  I'm jealous you're going back in September!  We're going in December, but only to Negril this time since it's a short trip.  We scored a Groupon for Travellers so we HAD to do it.  I could feel someone twisting my arm!  But I want to go back to Port Antonio...so many things left to do and see!

----------


## Maralunatic

Most of our time in Ochi was spent just relaxing on the beach.  We did make it out to Scotchies for some jerk chicken.  I wasn't that impressed with the chicken, but the conch soup..oh man!  I could live on it! 
We also ate one night at Oceans Eleven, which was right on the waterfront.  Excellent food and service.  I couldn't decided between the shrimp and oxtail, so my waitress gave me her opinion(the oxtail was awesome and earned her a high five and good tip!)
Our departure time was approaching way too soon!
Instead of taking the Knutsford bus to the airport, we hitched a ride with the property manager Levene.  Super nice guy!  But I didn't realize you could make it to MoBay from Ochi in an hour!!  

Checking into the airport and boarding a plane was the hardest thing to do.  Seems like it gets worse every year!  And it didn't help that we were headed from the beautiful weather back into another snowstorm like the one we left in.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

Oh i was Totally bummed. My bfs phone was barely a phone (hes a lifeguard who needs a life proof lol) so i didnt even try. Yes i already Bought a back up battery charger for some reason In ja my phone dies quicker. I will definitely be a tourist next trip. Ive only had scotchies in MoBay and the jerk was great that day. Lol thats so funny. Its so entertaining watching traffic in Jamaica

----------


## TAH

If you put it in airplane mode the battery will last days. Then you have the camera at least, and can turn the phone part on with a few taps.

----------


## Vacationlovaa

Thank you TAH. I never realized it would still pull my battery even if i didnt Use my phone ! Will try next reach  :Smile:

----------


## TAH

> Thank you TAH. I never realized it would still pull my battery even if i didnt Use my phone ! Will try next reach


It happens because you're constantly switching "available" networks, and picking up every wifi signal in range, both kill battery life pretty fast.

----------


## Maralunatic

I'm kind of sad my trip report has come to an end.  But I will be returning to Jamaica in December so at least I have something to look forward to!! 

To be quite honest, I LOVED Port Antonio!  It had such a cool funky vibe, and the people were friendly.  My heart is torn, since I love the energetic vibe you get in Negril, but I also loved the chill feeling you get in PA.  I may just have to split trips and satify my soul, as Bob would say!
While we're being honest, I have to admit I hated Ocho Rios.  The town and the people had a worn, world-weary feeling to it, and I'm not sure if it's because they see (and get sick of) all the cruise ships that continually dock.  There just wasn't the energy and vibe that you get elsewhere.  Montego Bay, in my opinion can also be like that.  Sorry for any Ochi fans, but just saying how I felt, and don't get me wrong, most of the people we encountered were great, just a general feeling.
I live in a tourist area, and I can understand the feeling some people get when they see their town constantly overrun by tourists.

So there you have it...my first trip report.
I have to say it was kind of fun to write it since I kind of relived the whole vacation!! :Cool New:

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic, I can’t thank you enough for sharing your Portland visit with us by way of this awesome trip report.  I know how emotionally stimulating writing them can be.  I also appreciated how you ventured into places I’ve not been before.  You go girl in your cute little sundresses!!  

I go to Portland 3x a year and usually do a split every other year.  This summer I will do a Portland/Negril split.  I guess for the same reasons as you.  However, I can only take Negril in small doses and prefer the chill vibe of Portland which is why I don’t go every year.  Plus I know where the parties are in Portland so I get my energy fix as well.  

Now for Ocho Rios, you are not alone with your feelings.  I have said many many times that me and Ochi don’t get along at all.  Each time I stayed over I end up being harassed into a rage or encountering some other unpleasant incident while walking from one point to another.  Now I just prepare myself for the long ride.  This summer it will be a six hour journey and I’ll do it with a smile.  

But you and Mr. Lunatic do whatever brings you contentment and joy whether it be Portland or Negril or both…lol…just don’t stop going to Jamaica and posting trip reports like this one.

----------


## Maralunatic

Many thanks to Vi for all the information you shared with me and so many others!
Reading your trip reports were a big reason we decided to get off the beaten track and hit the East side of the island.
Until we go back, I'll just have to read everyone else's and be the green-eyed monster!
Vi, you're a lucky girl to be able to go 3x a year!  One day we'll meet up for drinks and dinner..I'll be your wingman!  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## *vi*

Maralunatic, I'm glad my bits of tips and suggestions helped you plan your visit, but it was your and your husband's love for Jamaica combined with what Portland provides that ensured you had a memorable time.  And YES if we are ever there at the same time, then drinks are on me.

----------


## Maralunatic

Are we gonna argue about paying for drinks?  LOL!

----------


## *vi*

Nope...I claimed that honor in Post #73!!!!  Besides, I would break your beverage budget lol

----------


## Maralunatic

But just think of the fun we would have doing that!

----------


## JitterBug

maralunatic: enjoyed the whole narrative! my fav parish.

----------

